# Guardian ems bastrop tx



## brjab (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey, what does anyone know about guardian ems in bastrop tx? Paramedic salary , working conditions, etc etc


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 19, 2012)

I've heard mixed things about Guardian.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 19, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> I've heard mixed things about Guardian.



I have as well... to the point I'm wondering if there might be more than one Guardian, or if a certain division of it might be decent and the rest blow... or vice versa


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 19, 2012)

The DFW division is somewhat separate from the rest of the company. I can speak intelligently about our ops up here but I'm clueless as to Bastrop.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 19, 2012)

I'll just add that I know of nothing positive about the Bastrop op.


----------



## JDub (Jun 19, 2012)

Does the Bastrop division have the same medical director as the DFW division? If so, I know the medical director and he is a pretty good doctor and a really nice guy.


----------



## usalsfyre (Jun 19, 2012)

JDub said:


> Does the Bastrop division have the same medical director as the DFW division? If so, I know the medical director and he is a pretty good doctor and a really nice guy.



No, we're lucky enough to have our OMD to ourselves. He's been a huge asset.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 19, 2012)

Guardian is a fairly large service with multiple contracts and divisions. To be honest, they look a lot like Texas's version of New Mexico's Superior Ambulance- a private 911 provider that also has a big hand in IFT (or the other way around) and provides a service that is acceptable to the public at the minimum of cost.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2012)

Rocketmedic40 said:


> Guardian is a fairly large service with multiple contracts and divisions. To be honest, they look a lot like Texas's version of New Mexico's Superior Ambulance- a private 911 provider that also has a big hand in IFT (or the other way around) and provides a service that is acceptable to the public at the minimum of cost.



Except Superior is in no way acceptable to ANYONE. God how I loathe that company. And they are IFT first, then 911. And with any luck abotu to lose two 911 contracts in the next year, plus maybe a third if the whole mandatory 72 hour shifts w/ 24 hours only off in between shifts thing pisses off enough people in Roswell


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 20, 2012)

Yeah, I don't quite understand how they haven't been sued out of existence if half of what Ice heard is true. One dose of morphine for a county because the owner is too cheap to restock quickly? Meh.
Still, people use them..

+1 on Dangerously Long Roswell shifts. Its a decent sized town too, and they only run 2 or 3 crews for it all.


----------



## xrsm002 (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes Guardian is the biggest private employer in the state of Texas I don't believe they operate in any other state. They do both 911 and IFT it varies from city to city what services they provide. From when I asked a few years ago about what their starting pay as it wasn't  even a competitive amount. Like $10.00 for a medic (this was 2006/7). But that amount may vary city to city.


----------

